# FS: L056X plecos, cherry shrimps, assassin snail



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to my recent accident, I hurted my back badly.
It is time for me to shut down my 90g glass tank and a few 10g tanks. Please take a look at what I have. 
Again, it is time to add more shrimps to your tanks.
All shrimps listed are adult size. Thanks every members come by, all TFRs are SOLD.

Assassin snails - eats other snails - $3/each
Cherry shrimps (close to PFR grade) - $2/each or $15 for 10

Atya scabra / Cameroon Marbled Shrimp ~Very rare & Limited!, $18 each or $34 for 2 (Qty:8 LEFT; 2 female & 6 male)

















L056X
I have to let them go below my cost. When they are under stressed, they would turn into grey or black. Once in a while, you will see them in full gold.
$220








$190









L600/LDA07 Pseudacanthicus leopardus, $50


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry don't mean to hijack your thread but whats that pretty fish in the bottom of the second last picture?


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a male badis dario or dario dario.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep. That is male badis Scarlet.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Oooh! I have been looking to get an assassin snail. If I stop by today, please put me down for one snail, and I would also like to look at the Cherry shrimp.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, are those the offspring of my yellows?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Petah: The yellows in the pic are not offspring of yours. Your yellows are still in my showcase shrimp tank. These yellow shrimps I have are a lot bigger in size.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Just picked up some shrimps!
Awesome colors!
THANKS!!!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Shutting down 90g and 10g tanks due to back health issue.
New listing is up.


----------



## Kwito (May 5, 2010)

Do you still have the cherry shrimp? I would love to get at least 10. Please PM.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is the P. leopardus? And how long have you had it?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> How big is the P. leopardus? And how long have you had it?


That pic was when I first get it. Now, it has grown a bit. 3 months.


----------

